# All my goatie friends!



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

All my goaties!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Cute family!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Cute family!


Thank you! I would love to see your goat family sometime!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

I love the lamanchas!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> I love the lamanchas!


I do too!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Cuties!


Yes they are!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Cute


Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice goaties!
How many kids did you have ?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Very nice goaties!
> How many kids did you have ?


Last year we only had 3 because we only bred 2 does but this year....lets just say we weren't supposed to have any kids because we were going to breed them in the fall....but some one was a bad girl and got bred...oh well lol things happen but! We had the most cutest lil buck! Here's a pic. his name is Griffin and he went to a great home! (We also had two baby Lamanchas that were born here 4/2/2021 but the mama was already bred when we got her )





  








Griffin




__
Lil Boogie


__
Mar 31, 2021












  








Sparrow & her baby boy




__
Lil Boogie


__
Mar 31, 2021


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

What about the twin Lamancha X kids born recently, are they not being counted because you got the doe already bred?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> What about the twin Lamancha X kids born recently, are they not being counted because you got the doe already bred?


Sorry I had a brain fart lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

